# New to forum...



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

Just found this site...lots of great artists on here. Thought I would give this a try. My painting is titled "Gabriel".


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Some great stuff. We can always use another artist around here, welcome.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

:Well done Karin.


----------



## ARTISTkarin (Apr 1, 2014)

*Nice...*

Thank you AZACRYLIC...Just took a look at your albums, GREAT WORK!!


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you Karin.


----------

